# Free fish



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I have two skunk loaches that are looking for a good home. You can take them from the meeting on Sunday. May be more fish to come...


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have one that needs some buddies. I'll take them.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone have extra cories would have a home here. 

Also looking for a ****** loach or two or so, can't find healthy ones in stores. Maybe a weather loach also.


----------

